# GT: Pre-Season Game 4 - Clippers @ Lakers



## qross1fan (Dec 28, 2004)

*






@ 








Los Angeles Clippers(2-1) @ Los Angeles Lakers(2-2)

WHEN: Thursday, October 19th at 7:00 PM Pacific Standard Time; 10:00 PM Eastern Standard Time
WHERE: Staples Center in Los Angeles
MEDIA: TNT and FSN West

Clippers Projected Starters:







|







|







|







|








Shaun Livingston | Cuttino Mobley | Quinton Ross | Corey Maggette | Elton Brand

Clippers Key Reserves:







|







|








Jawad Williams | Daniel Ewing | Lamond Murray

Clippers Injury Report:
Sam Cassell - Doubtful(Strained Left Calf)
Chris Kaman - Questionable(Strained Left Harmstring)
Zeljko Rebraca - Out(Disc-related lower back discomfort)
Tim Thomas - Questionable(Sore Lower Back)
Aaron Williams - Doubtful(Sore Lower Back)

Lakers Projected Starters:







|







|







|







|








Smush Parker | Maurice Evans | Lamar Odom | Vladimir Radmanovic | Kwame Brown

Los Angeles Lakers Thread: ​*


----------



## nauticazn25 (Aug 27, 2006)

key reserves....wheres singelton??


----------



## qross1fan (Dec 28, 2004)

nauticazn25 said:


> key reserves....wheres singelton??


Sitting while Williams, Murray, Robinson, etc. battle for a roster spot. I lost all hope in Dunleavy playing the energetic guy who hustles, rebounds, plays tough D and can shoot. :angel:


----------



## yamaneko (Jan 1, 2003)

i think we will start a bigger lineup than that against the lakers who average 6'10 on their front line. 

PERHAPS kaman brand thomas, or at least kaman brand maggette.


----------



## leidout (Jul 13, 2005)

qross1fan said:


> Sitting while Williams, Murray, Robinson, etc. battle for a roster spot. I lost all hope in Dunleavy playing the energetic guy who hustles, rebounds, plays tough D and can shoot. :angel:


If Maggette & Singleton get traded to a team where their talents will be utilized, someone's gonna end up getting an absolute steal from the Clips. Probably something like 40 pts & 18 rebs combined on any given night.


----------



## Weasel (Oct 18, 2003)

Should be a interesting game. It will nice if Kaman, Thomas, Williams, and Cassell are healthy enought to play. I'd really like to see both Thomas and Williams in action.


----------



## qross1fan (Dec 28, 2004)

Well, Lakers will be missing Kwame, Kobe, Mihm, Cook according to the board, so Clippers should take this game even without Kaman, Thomas, Williams and Cassell. I just wanna see how Ross and Livingston have matured and hope to see some of Yarik


----------



## Futurama_Fanatic (Jul 21, 2005)

has Mobley's shooting improved so far this offseason? i only ask because this will be the first preseason game that i watch.


----------



## cadarn (Feb 1, 2006)

nice block by the rim against singleton


----------



## NOFX22 (Sep 28, 2006)

Whats happening so far?


----------



## qross1fan (Dec 28, 2004)

what the hell is Lamond Murray doing in instead of Korolev :curse:. No one wants to see Murray, everyone wants to see Korolev.


----------



## qross1fan (Dec 28, 2004)

NOFX22 said:


> Whats happening so far?


Lakers up 22-16 if I'm not mistaken


----------



## leidout (Jul 13, 2005)

Brand got called for a BS flagrant foul


----------



## qross1fan (Dec 28, 2004)

leidout said:


> Brand got called for a BS flagrant foul


 Like the announcers said, the NBA has turned into ballerina.

But where the :curse: is Yaroslav Korolev. No one wants to see Murray


----------



## cadarn (Feb 1, 2006)

47-45 Clippers 2:04 left in the half

Mobley has 18 points. Shooting 6-10.
Maggette 4-6, 12 points.


----------



## Weasel (Oct 18, 2003)

Kerr sickens me. It obvious he has deep Clipper hate. I can't stand listening to him.


----------



## Futurama_Fanatic (Jul 21, 2005)

qross1fan said:


> Like the announcers said, the NBA has turned into ballerina.


sshhh be quiet or the refs might give you a technical


----------



## Weasel (Oct 18, 2003)

Mobley looks in real good form. He has been on fire and has been very aggresive, very nice to see. Maggette as well has looked solid. Brand when has played looks good as normal but no else stands out right now.


----------



## qross1fan (Dec 28, 2004)

ClippersRuleLA said:


> sshhh be quiet or the refs might give you a technical


Too late, they ejected me and now I'm suspended for the next 5 seasons.


----------



## qross1fan (Dec 28, 2004)

I wish I was at the game, I'd have started the 'We Want Korolev' chants by now.


----------



## Number2 (Feb 7, 2006)

Kinda boring game.. LoL.. But Im laughin at the Laker Fan's boo'in Thomas.. Hahahaha !!


----------



## Weasel (Oct 18, 2003)

Mobley to Livingston for the Ally-Loop!!!


----------



## qross1fan (Dec 28, 2004)

DAMN what a play by Mobley and Livingston


----------



## cadarn (Feb 1, 2006)

Weasel said:


> Mobley to Livingston for the Ally-Loop!!!


that was long distance. sweet.


----------



## Weasel (Oct 18, 2003)

Bynum bricks a shot, Thomas rebounds.

Brand gets fouled, non-shooting.

Thomas misses a jumper.

Odom travels.


----------



## Weasel (Oct 18, 2003)

Bad pass by Mobley.

Evans travels.

Brand hits a tough jumper!

Brand with the steal!

But Parker steals it and Bynum gets an easy dunk.


----------



## Weasel (Oct 18, 2003)

Thomas misses another, bad day for him.

Odom scres and looks gimpy.

Timeout by Mobley.


----------



## qross1fan (Dec 28, 2004)

Offtopic but congrats to the St. Louis Cardinals. 

Now, back to my ranting of wanting to see some of Yaroslav Korolev on the court


----------



## qross1fan (Dec 28, 2004)

Damn Thomas is horrible, he better whup his shot into shape or else he might be this years Walter McCarty, except no chance in hell he'll be cut.

Take Murray Out, Put Korolev In!


----------



## Weasel (Oct 18, 2003)

Come on Thomas, make a shot.

Smush gets fouled and makes 1 out of 2.

People who go to the Clippers hoemgames should chant "Kaman sign the contract!"


----------



## Weasel (Oct 18, 2003)

Somone gets a fathom call and makes 2 FT's.

Maggette misses a runner.

Odom throws it away.

Thomas has a very bad night.


----------



## qross1fan (Dec 28, 2004)

Thomas needs to make a damn shot already, I understand it's the pre-season, but 1-11 is totally unacceptable. I'm just glad Mobley has gotten into a groove shooting.


----------



## Weasel (Oct 18, 2003)

Oh wow, Kerr makes a good point about Thomas and him being out for a while, very suprising for him to make sense. 

Murray misses a 3.

Too many tough fouls being called...


----------



## qross1fan (Dec 28, 2004)

Cut down on the fouls, why do the refs keep blowing the whistle. I mean, this isn't the Too $hort music video shoot is it? Stop blowing the whistle and let them play.

Also Dunleavy, I want Korolev already.


----------



## Weasel (Oct 18, 2003)

Smush makes 1 out of 2, Thomas rebounds. At least he is rebounding well (8).

Mobley gets fouled by some FA, Mobley misses a bank.

Bynum scores.

Ewing scores.


----------



## Weasel (Oct 18, 2003)

Bynum misses.

Brand makes a tip off of Ewing's miss.

Sigh another foul...


----------



## qross1fan (Dec 28, 2004)

I still don't understand why Murray is playing and not Korolev. Why does Dunleavy keep playing someone who might not make the team over Korolev, just stunting the kid's development. I'd rather even see Singleton over Murray, or Dawan Robinson damn.


----------



## Number2 (Feb 7, 2006)

Hahahha.. the fans are booing that guy that was yelling MVP when EB was shooting the free throw.. LoL


----------



## qross1fan (Dec 28, 2004)

Number2 said:


> Hahahha.. the fans are booing that guy that was yelling MVP when EB was shooting the free throw.. LoL


 M.V.P. M.V.P. M.V.P. M.V.P. M.V.P.

Ok, time for YARIK. Everyone wants to see this kid, not Murray, put in Yaroslav already.


----------



## qross1fan (Dec 28, 2004)

Wow, this new no-tolerance policy is *AWFUL*. Get rid of it already, way too many tech's will be given this year to role players, but not to the stars obviously.


----------



## qross1fan (Dec 28, 2004)

End of 3

Clippers up 74-67 

14-2 run to end the quarter for the Clippers. 

What I want to see in the fourth:
Shaun Livingston | Dawan Robinson | Daniel Ewing | Tim Thomas | James Singleton | Yaroslav Korolev | Paul Davis | Ryan Humphrey, nothing and no one else.


----------



## Number2 (Feb 7, 2006)

qross1fan said:


> Wow, this new no-tolerance policy is *AWFUL*. Get rid of it already, way too many tech's will be given this year to role players, but not to the stars obviously.


Tell me about it.. LoL !!! Vujacic got one quick !!! I really don't like Vujacic ... that should shut him up !! little wine'errrr Hahahaha...

I wonder how many Sam Cassell is going to get this year !!


----------



## qross1fan (Dec 28, 2004)

Number2 said:


> Tell me about it.. LoL !!! Vujacic got one quick !!! I really don't like Vujacic ... that should shut him up !! little wine'errrr Hahahaha...
> 
> I wonder how many Sam Cassell is going to get this year !!


I'm actually a fan of Vujacic, don't know why but he seems like someone who can end up being a very solid role player, but then again, he's a Laker so I can't be a huge fan of him. :angel: As far as Cassell, I doubt he'll get that much, he's a smart and savvy vet, he'll figure out when to talk to the refs.


----------



## Number2 (Feb 7, 2006)

I didn't mean to say that Vujacic's a sucky player.. He's good.. But I just don't like his little winny attitude..


----------



## qross1fan (Dec 28, 2004)

Oh wow, that's a tech with the no-tolerance policy? That is :curse:ing horrible.


----------



## cadarn (Feb 1, 2006)

qross1fan said:


> Wow, this new no-tolerance policy is *AWFUL*. Get rid of it already, way too many tech's will be given this year to role players, but not to the stars obviously.


NBA officiating has gone from bad to outrageously terrible. A technical for looking at an official after you get poked in the eye? Bull ****ing ****.


----------



## qross1fan (Dec 28, 2004)

cadarn said:


> NBA officiating has gone from bad to outrageously terrible. A technical for looking at an official after you get poked in the eye? Bull ****ing ****.


 I agree

But damn, nice to see Livingston got a J now.

Maximus with the Maximum Dunk


----------



## cadarn (Feb 1, 2006)

Nice 3 from ewing. That announcer needs to stfu.


----------



## qross1fan (Dec 28, 2004)

Ewing for threeeeeeeeee.

This doesn't seem like a pre-season game, both teams want the win badly. . . . . as Odom and Brand check back in together.

Surprised that Maggette didn't get the tech for wondering what the call was :angel:


----------



## qross1fan (Dec 28, 2004)

C'mon Ewing

Farmar with the sweeeeeeeet floater. Have to love this kid because he was a Bruin .

Maggette turnover, c'mon Clips settle down, I know it's pre-season, but still, it's a rivalry game.


----------



## cadarn (Feb 1, 2006)

qross1fan said:


> Surprised that Maggette didn't get the tech for wondering what the call was :angel:


that's what I was thinking.


----------



## Number2 (Feb 7, 2006)

Farmer ... I like this kid !!! He was good on UCLA too..


----------



## PAIDNFULL23 (Jul 9, 2005)

Nice to see Maggette still turning over the ball. He really needs to work on his ball handling.


----------



## qross1fan (Dec 28, 2004)

PAIDNFULL23 said:


> Nice to see Maggette still turning over the ball. He really needs to work on his ball handling.


 Second that, I don't believe I'm saying this but I'd prefer Murray over Maggette in there right now .

I still want to see Korolev!


----------



## Weasel (Oct 18, 2003)

Maggette rebounds!

Defensive 3 on Lakers.


----------



## Weasel (Oct 18, 2003)

Mobley hits the FT.

Mobley misses in and out, the ball bounces funny.

Walton makes a shot off the push off?

Livingston nice pass to Brand who gets fouled on the shot.


----------



## qross1fan (Dec 28, 2004)

Wow, I'm really starting to love Livingston's game. Can't believe I wanted him dealt last offseason :angel:


----------



## Number2 (Feb 7, 2006)

PAIDNFULL23 said:


> Nice to see Maggette still turning over the ball. He really needs to work on his ball handling.


It's the new ball !! Hahahaha !!

Man.. the Clippers are slipping.. even with EB, Livy, Ewing, Thomas and Mobley in.. wow.. if they loose with those guys in.. thats just sad..


----------



## Weasel (Oct 18, 2003)

Brand makes both FT's.

Farmar makes the layup.

Livingston misses the dunk. :curse:


----------



## qross1fan (Dec 28, 2004)

Can we deal to get Farmar. I always knew this kid was going to be a special player in the NBA. Sad that UCLA lost him .

How can you miss that Shaun, how? You make your J's but miss point-blank shots?


----------



## qross1fan (Dec 28, 2004)

I'm 99.9% sure that was an offensive foul. Mobley was in place, but only question is was he in the arc, which it seemed like he wasn't.

Oh well, it's still the pre-season, have to wait for Uncle Sam and Goofy to come back during the season.


----------



## Weasel (Oct 18, 2003)

Farmar makes 1 out of 2.

Livingston makes the layup and gets T'd. LOL

David Stern..................

Farmar makes the FT.


----------



## qross1fan (Dec 28, 2004)

Another technical? Holy :curse: is this basketball or Too $hort's 'Blow The Whistle' music video?


----------



## Number2 (Feb 7, 2006)

that was a BS tech !!


----------



## qross1fan (Dec 28, 2004)

Number2 said:


> that was a BS tech !!


That is a BS rule. I won't be surprised if the NBA loses a ton of fans over this stupid rule.


----------



## Weasel (Oct 18, 2003)

Walton makes both FT's.

Farmar fouls Livingston, shooting foul.

Livingston makes 1 out of 2.

Odom brick a UGLY shot.


----------



## Weasel (Oct 18, 2003)

Brand was fouled but no call?! I guess it iscool cause it is pre-season.

Farmar fouls Ewing on the loose ball.


----------



## cadarn (Feb 1, 2006)

The lakers sure do get away with a lot of fouls on turnovers.


----------



## qross1fan (Dec 28, 2004)

Went from wanting Korolev to wanting the refs to choke on the whistles for the remainder of the game. Let the damn players play for once. This is not a no-tolerance policy, it's a negative tolerance policy.


----------



## Weasel (Oct 18, 2003)

Ewing makes both FT's!

Odom looses the ball, Clipper ball.

Thomas travels. Thomas needs more pratice time, his 2nd day of camp and he shows rust.


----------



## Weasel (Oct 18, 2003)

Pinnocle (sp?) misses, Brand rebounds.

Livinston misses the jumper.

THOMAS WITH THE MONSTER BLOCK!!!!!!!!!


----------



## qross1fan (Dec 28, 2004)

I am loving the effort by Daniel Ewing. Hope, Clippers keep him for the future to be Livingstons backup when Cassell retires.

Tim Thomas, oh me oh my, sweet block.


----------



## Weasel (Oct 18, 2003)

Ewing misses the OPEN 3. :curse:

Clippers up 1 with 18.7 seconds. Laker ball.


----------



## Number2 (Feb 7, 2006)

damn it JIM !!!!


----------



## qross1fan (Dec 28, 2004)

Weasel said:


> Ewing misses the OPEN 3. :curse:
> 
> Clippers up 1 with 18.7 seconds. Laker ball.


Time for the D of Korolev, Singleton, Livingston, Ewing and Brand? :angel:


----------



## ShuHanGuanYu (Feb 3, 2005)

Dang, Odom can't do anything to take over at the end here. Tim Thomas is playing horribly, but 8 rebounds and a nice block at the end there make it not a total loss. Showing off after the block isn't going to make Lakers fans like him anymore...haha.


----------



## Weasel (Oct 18, 2003)

Thomas with the STRIP!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## CbobbyB (Feb 16, 2006)

lol


----------



## Number2 (Feb 7, 2006)

Clippers Win !! damn.. I feel bad for Farmar.. should of passed it earlier.. but oh wells !! 
CLIPPERS WIN !!


----------



## qross1fan (Dec 28, 2004)

Clippers win!!!! Time to take the Staples Center Shootout tournament trophy .

Thomas with the game winning strip . . . . making up for his shooting which should be excused either way since it's barely his second day of camp and it takes shooters much longer to get back into shape with his release and everything.


----------



## Weasel (Oct 18, 2003)

Oh wait it looks like Farmar lost but still nice work by TT.


----------



## Free Arsenal (Nov 8, 2004)

w00t, clippers better than lakers!


----------



## Weasel (Oct 18, 2003)

It wasn't a pretty but the Clippers did what they had to do to win.


----------



## qross1fan (Dec 28, 2004)

Weasel said:


> Oh wait it looks like Farmar lost but still nice work by TT.


TT did deflect it from behind, you can see it from a reverse angle. I wonder how much Laker fans hate him now .


----------



## upsanddowns (Dec 29, 2005)

Free Arsenal said:


> w00t, clippers better than lakers!


Lol, that's the dumbest comment yet. Yep, the Clippers are better than the Lakers because they beat them in a preseason game by a point. :banana: 


This game means nothing when seven active Laker players didn't even play. But good game nonetheless.


----------



## Weasel (Oct 18, 2003)

qross1fan said:


> TT did deflect it from behind, you can see it from a reverse angle. I wonder how much Laker fans hate him now .



Yeah I noticed that in the 2nd replay. Who would have guess Thomas would have 2 huge defensive stops to help win the game. He didn't play well but he did really hurt the Lakers in the end.


----------



## leidout (Jul 13, 2005)

upsanddowns said:


> Lol, that's the dumbest comment yet. Yep, the Clippers are better than the Lakers because they beat them in a preseason game by a point. :banana:
> 
> 
> This game means nothing when seven active Laker players didn't even play. But good game nonetheless.


Lol, looks like you beat him for the dumbest comment, 6 active clippers also didn't play. Cassell, Kaman, Ross from the starting 5...


----------



## upsanddowns (Dec 29, 2005)

leidout said:


> Lol, looks like you beat him for the dumbest comment, 6 active clippers also didn't play. Cassell, Kaman, Ross from the starting 5...


Ok, the Clippers are better because Tim Thomas grabbed Jordan Farmar's arm at the last seconds...


PRESEASON. You actually think Pre-season games matter? Give me a break. Majority of bench players are facing each other and you're not going to see a rookie point guard taking the last shot. You probably win for the dumbest comment not the other poster. 


The Clippers aren't a clear BETTER team than the Lakers. That's why they were what, 2-2 with the Lakers and lost to the same team in seven games?


----------



## qross1fan (Dec 28, 2004)

upsanddowns said:


> Ok, the Clippers are better because Tim Thomas grabbed Jordan Farmar's arm at the last seconds...


I'm sorry but Thomas clearly stripped the ball and touched nothing else.



> PRESEASON.


I'm pretty sure if the Lakers would have won, you would have been bragging and what not.




> The Clippers aren't a BETTER team than the Lakers. That's why they were what, 2-2 with the Lakers?


I'm sure many teams tied the Heat in the season series 2-2 or 1-1(such as the Magic), does that mean that those teams are as equal to the defending champ Heat?


----------



## jcwla (Jul 3, 2005)

Whom do the Clips play tomorrow?


----------



## upsanddowns (Dec 29, 2005)

qross1fan said:


> I'm sorry but Thomas clearly stripped the ball and touched nothing else.
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Lol, pathetic? 

Bragging over a preseason game? Wow, now that's a first...

The whole point of preseason games is to just practice. You're not convincing anybody other than Clippers fans that the Clippers are a MUCH better team than the Lakers. 

They are about dead even, plus or minus.


----------



## Yoyo (Oct 16, 2005)

As a neutral observer, I've noticed that the Lakers were clearly more shorthanded than the Clips. I mean, damn, Devin Green started.

That said, preseason games don't really matter that much except for a few players trying to get contracts. The Lakers will do much better with their players back (ouch, half the team injured?), the Clippers are SLIGHTLY better than the Lakers, and the Warriors will win the Staples Center tournament. :clap:


----------



## qross1fan (Dec 28, 2004)

upsanddowns said:


> Lol, pathetic?


Stripping a ball with the game on the line is pathetic? Since when?




> Bragging over a preseason game? Wow, now that's a first...


I'm sure you would have been with 0 doubt in my mind.[/quote].



> The whole point of preseason games is to just practice. You're not convincing anybody other than Clippers fans that the Clippers are a MUCH better team than the Lakers.


If it is, then why do you look into it so much? Sure it's pre-season, but any time a game with your team goes down to the wire, and they end up on the winning side is a plus, isn't it? 



> They are about dead even, plus or minus.


So Magic are dead even(+/-) with the Heat since both teams won 2 games against one another last season?


----------



## qross1fan (Dec 28, 2004)

jcwla said:


> Whom do the Clips play tomorrow?


Warriors as the Hornets lost to them. While Clippers and Warriors battle for the Staples Center Championship, the Consolation game will feature Chris Paul and the Hornets with the Lakers.

<a href="http://vids.myspace.com/index.cfm?fuseaction=vids.individual&videoid=561730523">Kirk Snyder Posterizing The Lakers</a><br><embed src="http://lads.myspace.com/videos/vplayer.swf" flashvars="m=561730523&type=video" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" width="215" height="173"></embed><br>

Just a little clip from last season featuring tomorrow's consolation game opponents.


----------



## upsanddowns (Dec 29, 2005)

qross1fan said:


> Stripping a ball with the game on the line is pathetic? Since when?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


.



Sorry buddy, but you know nothing about me. It's hilarious that you compare the Lakers/Clippers to the Magic/Heat...the comparisons aren't even close. A 36-46 (Magic) and 52-30(Heat) compared to a 45-37 (Lakers) and 47-35 (Clippers)....

Way to find your teams Lol. 

But hey, whatever floats your boat.


----------



## qross1fan (Dec 28, 2004)

upsanddowns said:


> Sorry buddy, but you know nothing about me. It's hilarious that you compare the Lakers/Clippers to the Magic/Heat...the comparisons aren't even close.
> 
> But hey, whatever floats your boat.


Hilarious? How so, you said Lakers and Clippers were dead even due to the fact the season series ended 2-2, but the Magic and Heat's season series also ended 2-2, so by the logic you posted earlier, doesn't that mean that Orlando and Miami are also dead even due to a 2-2 season series?


----------



## upsanddowns (Dec 29, 2005)

qross1fan said:


> Hilarious? How so, you said Lakers and Clippers were dead even due to the fact the season series ended 2-2, but the Magic and Heat's season series also ended 2-2, so by the logic you posted earlier, doesn't that mean that Orlando and Miami are also dead even due to a 2-2 season series?



Umm yeah, not only that. The Clippers and Lakers both lost to the Suns in a seven game series. Record differences between the Heat and Magic are large while the record differences between the Clippers and Lakers are marginal.


----------



## girllovesthegame (Nov 3, 2005)

qross1fan said:


> Warriors as the Hornets lost to them. While Clippers and Warriors battle for the Staples Center Championship, the Consolation game will feature Chris Paul and the Hornets with the Lakers.
> 
> <a href="http://vids.myspace.com/index.cfm?fuseaction=vids.individual&videoid=561730523">Kirk Snyder Posterizing The Lakers</a><br><embed src="http://lads.myspace.com/videos/vplayer.swf" flashvars="m=561730523&type=video" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" width="215" height="173"></embed><br>
> 
> Just a little clip from last season featuring tomorrow's consolation game opponents.


Is Von Wafer still a Laker? If so, he won't have to worry about Snyder posterizing him. Snyder's a Rocket now. I never get tired watching that dunk.


----------



## upsanddowns (Dec 29, 2005)

girllovesthegame said:


> Is Von Wafer still a Laker? If so, he won't have to worry about Snyder posterizing him. Snyder's a Rocket now.



Wafer's long gone I think. He's pretty much worthless to the Lakers anyway.


----------



## NOFX22 (Sep 28, 2006)

qross1fan said:


> Warriors as the Hornets lost to them. While Clippers and Warriors battle for the Staples Center Championship, the Consolation game will feature Chris Paul and the Hornets with the Lakers.
> 
> <a href="http://vids.myspace.com/index.cfm?fuseaction=vids.individual&videoid=561730523">Kirk Snyder Posterizing The Lakers</a><br><embed src="http://lads.myspace.com/videos/vplayer.swf" flashvars="m=561730523&type=video" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" width="215" height="173"></embed><br>
> 
> Just a little clip from last season featuring tomorrow's consolation game opponents.


Hahahahaha i remember that game!


----------



## qross1fan (Dec 28, 2004)

upsanddowns said:


> Umm yeah, not only that. The Clippers and Lakers both lost to the Suns in a seven game series. Record differences between the Heat and Magic are large while the record differences between the Clippers and Lakers are marginal.


I'm 100% certain that before all you talked about was the season series, and now you add to it? Either way, Clippers lost in round 2, Lakers lost in round 1 meaning Clippers advanced further and deeper and were one game out of the Western Conference Championships. Reason the record was marginal is because the Clippers faced a plethora of injuries(Rebraca basically all year, Maggette for 50, Livingston for 20+, Mobley playing hurt, only having Radmanovic for 30 or so games), which if they don't have this year, they are a legit 53+ win team. Sure, last season was last season and you can't change what happaned, but when you face a plethora of injuries, it's no surprise in which you will struggle to win games when you have guys such as Boniface N;Dong being your backup Center.


----------



## ShuHanGuanYu (Feb 3, 2005)

qross1fan said:


> I'm 100% certain that before all you talked about was the season series, and now you add to it? Either way, Clippers lost in round 2, Lakers lost in round 1 meaning Clippers advanced further and deeper and were one game out of the Western Conference Championships. Reason the record was marginal is because the Clippers faced a plethora of injuries(Rebraca basically all year, Maggette for 50, Livingston for 20+, Mobley playing hurt, only having Radmanovic for 30 or so games), which if they don't have this year, they are a legit 53+ win team. Sure, last season was last season and you can't change what happaned, but when you face a plethora of injuries, it's no surprise in which you will struggle to win games when you have guys such as Boniface N;Dong being your backup Center.


And to add to your point, even when they got healthier towards the end of the season the players were not accustomed to playing together. The team struggled at that point. Even though the records are similar, I don't consider the Lakers on the Clippers level. And that's last year or this year.


----------



## upsanddowns (Dec 29, 2005)

I have nothing against your guys' opinions, but everyone who's not a Clippers fan might not agree with you. Obviously, the Clippers fanbase is going to think differently because they advanced against the Nuggets and had a marginal record advantage over the Lakers. Sorry, but the Lakers also started to gel towards the end of the season like teams usually do. The majority of the Laker players were rookies to the triangle offense which usually takes a year to get the hang of. And I don't believe the Clippers are that much better than the Lakers...slightly overrated imo. 



Isn't this what basketball forums for?


----------



## Number2 (Feb 7, 2006)

Clippers are the BETTER TEAM than the Lakers... 

I'll bet anybody that the Clippers will have a better record than the Lakers at the end of the 2007 season..


----------



## upsanddowns (Dec 29, 2005)

Number2 said:


> Clippers are the BETTER TEAM than the Lakers...
> 
> I'll bet anybody that the Clippers will have a better record than the Lakers at the end of the 2007 season..


How much? 50 million pennies?


----------



## qross1fan (Dec 28, 2004)

*Breaking Down The BoxScore:*

Cuttino Mobley: 26 Points on 7-15 FG Shooting and 12-13 FT
Elton Brand: 20 Points with 5 boards and 4 steals on 10-10 FT and 5-10 FG


Everyone else was decent and nothing more.


----------



## Number2 (Feb 7, 2006)

upsanddowns said:


> How much? 50 million pennies?



50 Million pennies = 1/2 Million Dollars.. If you have that much.. I have that much.. 

We can open a CD or whatevers, and I'll have our lawyers draw up the contract regarding this wager.. I will contact my lawyer to see how we can do this.. 

You are serious about it.. right.. Give me a PM, and we can discuss this over the phone if you like..


----------



## qross1fan (Dec 28, 2004)

Number2 said:


> 50 Million pennies = 1/2 Million Dollars.. If you have that much.. I have that much..
> 
> We can open a CD or whatevers, and I'll have our lawyers draw up the contract regarding this wager.. I will contact my lawyer to see how we can do this..
> 
> You are serious about it.. right.. Give me a PM, and we can discuss this over the phone if you like..


I hope this is a joke because no illegal gambling is allowed on the site.


----------



## Darth Bryant (Feb 1, 2005)

First of all... The Clippers ARE a better team than the Lakers. Most of the Lakers fans I know would admit it, if you asked them. Even the ones that hate the Clippers and everything about them, would be the first to tell you the Clippers have a much deeper team.

But tonights game... but to be proud of a 1 pound victory when the Lakers were missing three starters (and I know some starters for the Clippers didnt play, but lets say the ones that mattered like Brand, did), is sad. Rather Clipper fans hate him or not, Kobe is the most important player on the Lakers, and him not being there is painful. 

Lakers starters missing: Mihm, Brown, Radmanovic (As of now he is considered to be the starter), and Kobe Bryant. The only starter that played was Smush Parker, and he sucks. 

The better team won, but for some reason they didnt look good doing it. To me, Im not sure what I think of the Clippers roster this time around.

Anyway, was cool to see Murray here. Even though he kind of sucks now, I still missed him.


----------



## Number2 (Feb 7, 2006)

qross1fan said:


> I hope this is a joke because no illegal gambling is allowed on the site.


Alright, all of my above posts regarding 1/2 million dollars is not in the US$ Currency. But in Monopoly dollar currency.


----------



## ShuHanGuanYu (Feb 3, 2005)

upsanddowns said:


> I have nothing against your guys' opinions, but everyone who's not a Clippers fan might not agree with you. Obviously, the Clippers fanbase is going to think differently because they advanced against the Nuggets and had a marginal record advantage over the Lakers. Sorry, but the Lakers also started to gel towards the end of the season like teams usually do. The majority of the Laker players were rookies to the triangle offense which usually takes a year to get the hang of. And I don't believe the Clippers are that much better than the Lakers...slightly overrated imo.
> 
> 
> 
> Isn't this what basketball forums for?


I am not a member of that "Clippers fanbase", and I think the Clippers were definitely a better team than the Lakers.


----------



## yamaneko (Jan 1, 2003)

The game was meaningless. except for the fact that even in preseason dunleavvy's substitution patterns are downright ridiculous. Youll go bald scratching your head if you try and figure it out. Mobley playing so much? Guys like murray, jawad williams, robinson, humphry getting run, but singleton hardly any looks, korolev no looks?

Lakers had guys missing, but dang, look at some of those clippers thrown out there, yikes. And tim thomas tonight.....yuck yuck yuck. 

Livingston has more game in his pinkie than Farmar, yet look at farmar, he made the most of what he had. I wish livingston would have the confidence that farmar has. Livingston could drive at will on anyone, but just was content fooling around on the perimeter. Clippers also were terrible tonight getting open. The offense was very stale. How many fast breaks were there, or open opportunities where livingston was looking to make a great pass, but no one was open? 

Maggette im getting worried about with these fouls. He fouled out in 23 minutes against the suns, and tonight had like 4 fouls in 10-15 minutes. He needs to cut down on that before the season starts. Paul davis, up and down. Nothing too special there, but better than boniface for sure!


----------



## ElMarroAfamado (Nov 1, 2005)

i watched this game for the most part, changing it here and their to watch the NLCS 
and well the times i saw Tim Thomas HE WAS TOTALLY ****** IT UP!!!!!!!!!
i already kinda dislike him for what he did to the Clippers and Lakers last year and him playing like 
crap is not helping things...i saw him turn the ball over numerous times, did he even make a shot???
probably the only positive thing i saw out of him was his Block, but well we have Elton and Chris Kaman for that we need him to knock down the damn Mid range and especially the 3s!!!!
:curse: :curse: :curse: :curse: 
although this was a meaningless game im happy to atleast see the Clips back in action and i cant wait till game 1 against the SUNS OH ME O MY HAHA :biggrin:


----------



## Free Arsenal (Nov 8, 2004)

Don't forget, the Clippers faced the Suns team that won 3 in a row to come back and beat the Lakers, not the Suns team that went down 1-3... if you watched the games, you'd notice that the Suns picked up their pace in games 4-7 of the Lakers - Suns series.


----------



## bootstrenf (May 24, 2006)




----------



## 14HipClip (Aug 29, 2005)

Only comment i have about this game is that EB, Livvy, TT were in the game at the end. I didn't like the fact that Mobley played 41 minutes. EB had 5 fouls and 32 minutes.. you would have thought this game was the 50th game of the season. Dunleavy didn't have to win this game that bad.. but i think he is thinking about that city thang.

I thought LMurray looked pretty decent for a guy that will get 4-8 minutes a game this season.
Clips offense didn't look smooth.. still have a lot of kinks to work out.
I wonder how many of these guys that are "injured" are working hard in practice. I think the practices at Clipper camp is tougher than this game against the Lakes and the Warriors.

No injuries please.. no stepped on hands, no pulled hammies, no tweeked ankles, no arthritic elbows, no brain cramps... paleeaze.


----------



## bootstrenf (May 24, 2006)

14HipClip said:


> Only comment i have about this game is that EB, Livvy, TT were in the game at the end. I didn't like the fact that Mobley played 41 minutes. EB had 5 fouls and 32 minutes.. you would have thought this game was the 50th game of the season. Dunleavy didn't have to win this game that bad.. but i think he is thinking about that city thang.
> 
> I thought LMurray looked pretty decent for a guy that will get 4-8 minutes a game this season.
> Clips offense didn't look smooth.. still have a lot of kinks to work out.
> ...



the mobley thing bothered me the most...he has an arthritic left elbow worsened by bursitis and he plays about 40 minutes? what the hell are you thinking dunleavy?

on the positive side, i think mobley looked real good. he played great harrassing defense, and he scored quite efficiently. his 3 ball was off, but that should probaly improve with his elbow at the season's start...he was also drawing a lot of fouls, and his post game looked impressive...


----------



## hutcht02 (Sep 22, 2006)

I thought Daniel Ewing looked good. Those freethrows were real clutch. He could be a 7-8 ppg player if he played like that all the time. Keep in mind with TT that first of all, hes coming back from injury and this is his first game in a while, and second, hes still getting used to the team. He'll be fine once hes practiced more and played in a few more games.


----------



## Futurama_Fanatic (Jul 21, 2005)

upsanddowns said:


> How much? 50 million pennies?


:rofl: who bets in pennies?


----------



## Quasi-Quasar (Jul 18, 2002)

ClippersRuleLA said:


> :rofl: who bets in pennies?


Since pennies are now worth 1.0187 cents per penny in zinc, I might bet in pennies :clown:... When zinc hits about $2.25/lb that's not quite a joke.


----------



## upsanddowns (Dec 29, 2005)

ClippersRuleLA said:


> :rofl: who bets in pennies?


Apparently me.


----------



## upsanddowns (Dec 29, 2005)

Free Arsenal said:


> Don't forget, the Clippers faced the Suns team that won 3 in a row to come back and beat the Lakers, not the Suns team that went down 1-3... if you watched the games, you'd notice that the Suns picked up their pace in games 4-7 of the Lakers - Suns series.


LOL, what difference does that make? The Clippers still lost in 7 games as the Lakers. And I don't believe the Clippers or the Lakers are a championship caliber team.


----------



## qross1fan (Dec 28, 2004)

upsanddowns said:


> LOL, what difference does that make? The Clippers still lost in 7 games as the Lakers. And I don't believe the Clippers or the Lakers are a championship caliber team.


Do you really need to continue going on with this? What difference does it make that the Clippers lost in 7 games as well? I mean, Clippers made the 2nd round, Lakers didn't. What difference does it make who they played?


----------



## Darth Bryant (Feb 1, 2005)

qross1fan said:


> Do you really need to continue going on with this? What difference does it make that the Clippers lost in 7 games as well? I mean, Clippers made the 2nd round, Lakers didn't. What difference does it make who they played?



The real question would be if the Clippers didnt tank to play the nuggets would they have made it to the second round? I believe they would have more than likely (as Dallas is soft and Clippers could have taken them, in my opinion). We will never know that though. I personally dont agree with tanking to play a weaker team as it shows weakness, id have liked to see Clippers battle and destroy Dallas. Maybe this year? Who knows...


So instead they played the Nuggets.. The worst playoff team in the western conference. And then lost to a run and gun team that had to go seven games with the Lakers before hand, when the clippers were enjoying a mini vacation.


----------



## Futurama_Fanatic (Jul 21, 2005)

CDRacingZX6R said:


> The real question would be if the Clippers didnt tank to play the nuggets would they have made it to the second round? I believe they would have more than likely (as Dallas is soft and Clippers could have taken them, in my opinion). We will never know that though. I personally dont agree with tanking to play a weaker team as it shows weakness, id have liked to see Clippers battle and destroy Dallas. Maybe this year? Who knows...
> 
> 
> So instead they played the Nuggets.. The worst playoff team in the western conference. And then lost to a run and gun team that had to go seven games with the Lakers before hand, when the clippers were enjoying a mini vacation.


the clippers were better than the lakers last year. the clippers had more wins and therefore had the opportunity to tank. and what is so bad about facing the lesser team? if it gave the clippers a better chance to get a championship, then why not take it? 

and mini vacations dont help teams win.


----------



## Darth Bryant (Feb 1, 2005)

ClippersRuleLA said:


> the clippers were better than the lakers last year. the clippers had more wins and therefore had the opportunity to tank. and what is so bad about facing the lesser team? if it gave the clippers a better chance to get a championship, then why not take it?
> 
> and mini vacations dont help teams win.



Rest doesn't help a team win?

Tanking isn't a sign of weakness? The funny part about that is if the Lakers tanked to play a lesser team in the playoffs Clipper fans would call them out on it. And I wouldn't blame them, because I would to. To me tanking is pathetic. There is a difference between Making it to the second round, and earning a trip to the second round.

The Clippers had no chance of a Championship last season. Same as the Lakers. The Clippers should have won more games, they are the BETTER team. I'm not at all suggesting the Clippers arent a better team, just not that much better. If you have to tank in order to make it to the second round, thats no different than stat padding in garbage time that many people like to "call Kobe" out for. 

They never had a chance to play Dallas to prove rather or not they could beat them. (I think they could again), but if they would have went through Dallas and beat Suns there would be no question about the superiority of LA teams. But instead they tanked out of fear of a first round exit (Might be smart, but I guess its better to look good in theory than practice, beating Dallas would have sent a statement to the NBA, as well as LA fans).

Instead most people, myself included am always going to remember the fact that they both got beaten down by a crippled Suns in the same game seven of the playoffs.


----------



## qross1fan (Dec 28, 2004)

CDRacingZX6R said:


> Rest doesn't help a team win?
> 
> Tanking isn't a sign of weakness? The funny part about that is if the Lakers tanked to play a lesser team in the playoffs Clipper fans would call them out on it. And I wouldn't blame them, because I would to. To me tanking is pathetic. There is a difference between Making it to the second round, and earning a trip to the second round.
> 
> ...


Clippers _*EXPLOITED*_ a weakness in the Playoff Format, how is it the Clippers fault that the NBA's formats are totally wrong? I mean, isn't the point of the NBA to try to win the championship no matter what way you do it(intentionally injuring doesn't count)? I mean, if that's the case, then ANYONE who ever used Hack-A-Shaq or Hack-A-Ben or Hack-A-Horrible FT Shooter is also weak? Just like it's the players fault for not being a good FT shooter and the opposing team exploiting it. That's exactly what the Clippers did with the format.


----------



## Darth Bryant (Feb 1, 2005)

qross1fan said:


> Clippers _*EXPLOITED*_ a weakness in the Playoff Format, how is it the Clippers fault that the NBA's formats are totally wrong? I mean, isn't the point of the NBA to try to win the championship no matter what way you do it(intentionally injuring doesn't count)? I mean, if that's the case, then ANYONE who ever used Hack-A-Shaq or Hack-A-Ben or Hack-A-Horrible FT Shooter is also weak? Just like it's the players fault for not being a good FT shooter and the opposing team exploiting it. That's exactly what the Clippers did with the format.



So basically your saying its ok to drop games on purpose, because players pull a hack-a-shaq on the court? That the best way to win a championship is to avoid better teams? Im not sure how that works because if the Clippers were a championship team they probably would have met Dallas eventually? Why not just get them over with in the first round? 

If the teams and owners of teams dont like the playoff format (which they do have legitimite gripes), they should all get together at the union conferences and talk about it. No one really does though. The Lakers have had to go through some of the toughest teams in the game durning the three peat championships, they didnt dodge other teams or tank purposely for one main reason. They WERE a championship team and knew they could beat anyone they played no matter what order. 

The point of the game I thought was to be the best, not avoid the best teams. I mean come on if the Clippers were that afraid to Mavs, they must have thought or known that perhaps they had no shot at getting out of the first round. If that was the mindset they also knew they had no shot at winning a title, so it would probably look better for the "hype" machine if they could at least stage a second round.

Tanking to play the weak team is exactly that by the way... Staging a playoff round to get to another. Thats fine, if the Clipper fans are proud of that. I find it pathetic personally. And I know for a fact if the situation was reversed, many clipper fans would be saying this now. Because most of us I think know, deep in side, that its just not right to lose any game on purpose. I mean, I guess screw the fans that paid for tickets to watch the game durning the tanking spree? They dont deserve a game of a team actually trying, because the format is flawed, and its all about hype and staging a second round match up, not the fans......

I personally just dont understand some of the logic behind people who justify anything thier teams do. As a Clipper fan I was far more proud of the Clippers the season before last when they didnt make the playoffs, but tried thier hearts out EVERY night and did everything they could to win.


----------



## Number2 (Feb 7, 2006)

Well, we will never know.. I guess to each their own opinon.. For me, I'm glad that they made it to the 2nd round.. Tanked the games?? Rested the players, more experience for the 2nd string players, or whatever the reason... FINALLY I was able to sell my extra tickets like HOT cakes !! hee hee !!! $$$$$...


----------



## squeemu (Jan 25, 2006)

Nobody can convince me that the Clippers purposefully tanked. Once they clinched the playoffs, their starters rested. Many other teams did that.


----------



## Futurama_Fanatic (Jul 21, 2005)

CDRacingZX6R said:


> *Rest doesn't help a team win?*
> 
> Tanking isn't a sign of weakness? The funny part about that is if the Lakers tanked to play a lesser team in the playoffs Clipper fans would call them out on it. And I wouldn't blame them, because I would to. To me tanking is pathetic. There is a difference between Making it to the second round, and earning a trip to the second round.
> 
> ...


no it doesnt

im not saying the clippers were twice as good as the lakers but they were better and not head to head


----------



## Free Arsenal (Nov 8, 2004)

The game against the Grizzlies... meh..

I don't get why people say that tanking is weakness...

Who cares about the code of honor... chilvary is dead. It's better to look beyond the normal and be like the Ninja, the deceivers.


----------



## afobisme (Apr 29, 2006)

..


----------



## Free Arsenal (Nov 8, 2004)

afobisme said:



> ..


Lol. :biggrin:


----------



## leidout (Jul 13, 2005)

Free Arsenal said:


> The game against the Grizzlies... meh..
> 
> I don't get why people say that tanking is weakness...
> 
> Who cares about the code of honor... chilvary is dead. It's better to look beyond the normal and be like the Ninja, the deceivers.


I would've rather entered the playoffs on a hot streak than in losing-on-purpose-streak...


----------



## Free Arsenal (Nov 8, 2004)

leidout said:


> I would've rather entered the playoffs on a hot streak than in losing-on-purpose-streak...


And what if the hot streak trailed off 2 games before the playoffs?
There is no telling what could happen, since it's a real life situation and the probabilities...


----------

